# My first Bianchi - some set up questions



## haz (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi guys, first time poster..

Just bought this well looked after 2013 Sempre with Ultegra Front / Rear derailleur, FSA brakes with some upgraded Shimano RS61 rims, all new wiring for brakes and gears, new Ultegra cassette and a two months used chain.

Two questions:

1. Which type of upgrades would you do? I´m thinking most def some carbon wheels.

2. Ultegra pedals didn´t fit my Sidi shoes. Which cleats do I need?

Thanks in advance


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

If that's the position you ride the bike in. My first upgrade would be a bigger frame.


----------



## haz (Mar 14, 2015)

Nope, I basically built it from atoms yesterday. It was shipped. Seat was just stuck into the tube and tightened. Any other constructive feedback?


----------



## noddynoad (Mar 4, 2015)

Personally, I'd suggest just getting some miles on it then figure out what little bits you wanna change.


----------



## haz (Mar 14, 2015)

noddynoad said:


> Personally, I'd suggest just getting some miles on it then figure out what little bits you wanna change.


I agree and I will. I was just open for some upgrade tips if there were obvious flaws/ parts that are under its level of quality that needs replacing..


----------



## noddynoad (Mar 4, 2015)

Rule of thumb, wheels are first upgrade as thats where most of the weight is. If you go for carbon rims, be prepared to change your brake setup too. As for cleats, shimano spd-sl black and yellow are what you'll need


----------



## haz (Mar 14, 2015)

noddynoad said:


> Rule of thumb, wheels are first upgrade as thats where most of the weight is. If you go for carbon rims, be prepared to change your brake setup too. As for cleats, shimano spd-sl black and yellow are what you'll need


Thanks! What brake set up would you go for after a carbon wheel upgrade? And why the black and yellow ones? That´s the 6 degrees one, right? What are the practical differences between the three options?

Shimano SM-SH11 Cleats klosser til landevei | Oslo Sportslager


----------



## noddynoad (Mar 4, 2015)

It would be best to check with the wheel manufacturer to see which brakes they recommend. I personally wouldn't bother with carbon wheels, I'd just get the best aluminium ones i could. I suggest using the 6° cleats so theres a bit of give, you'll still need to make sure they're set correctly tho!


----------



## haz (Mar 14, 2015)

noddynoad said:


> It would be best to check with the wheel manufacturer to see which brakes they recommend. I personally wouldn't bother with carbon wheels, I'd just get the best aluminium ones i could. I suggest using the 6° cleats so theres a bit of give, you'll still need to make sure they're set correctly tho!


Dooley noted


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I completely disagree on the wheels. I think you'd be better off getting a full Shimano drivetrain. Upgrading the brakes to Ultegra 6800 and the crank to Ultegra as well would be first on my list. I'd have everything matching Ultegra on the bike as a priority. Next comes fit. Make sure you have your fit dialed in, so the correct stem, the perfect bars and the best saddle for you. Cleats are Shimano. Yellow is best, 6 degree float. Blue is 2 and red is 0. This is topic of hot debate and it's 100% opinion based usually but I side with more float being nothing but positive. Don't confuse clip-in tension with float either, they're completely separate.

I never, ever replace a cassette and use an old chain with it. What is a two months used chain? Throw that sucker away. New chain often and new chain every time a cassette and/or chainring is changed. So put a new chain on.

What type of shifters are those? I'd of course have matching Ultegra shifters for the groupset. I'm really not a fan of these bikes with cheap brakes and cheap cranks and lower end this and that. Groupsets are not expensive really, just do it right.

Next is a power meter. Yes, still no wheels yet. There's nothing wrong with those wheels. I'd probably get a Stages for the new Ultegra crank, maybe just buy your new Ultegra crankset from Stages in fact.

Next is the best tires in your opinion. In mine it's the Continental GP4000sII. Probably 23mm, it's what I run.


or


you can just buy some carbon wheels that aren't going to do you any good.


----------



## haz (Mar 14, 2015)

MMsRepBike said:


> I completely disagree on the wheels. I think you'd be better off getting a full Shimano drivetrain. Upgrading the brakes to Ultegra 6800 and the crank to Ultegra as well would be first on my list. I'd have everything matching Ultegra on the bike as a priority. Next comes fit. Make sure you have your fit dialed in, so the correct stem, the perfect bars and the best saddle for you. Cleats are Shimano. Yellow is best, 6 degree float. Blue is 2 and red is 0. This is topic of hot debate and it's 100% opinion based usually but I side with more float being nothing but positive. Don't confuse clip-in tension with float either, they're completely separate.
> 
> I never, ever replace a cassette and use an old chain with it. What is a two months used chain? Throw that sucker away. New chain often and new chain every time a cassette and/or chainring is changed. So put a new chain on.
> 
> ...


A straight shooter. I like it!! Thanks for great feedback, I do agree on most parts!


----------



## noddynoad (Mar 4, 2015)

I agree with mms actually, raised some good points especially concerning the correct fit among other things being much more important than a new wheelset


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Have a good fitter fit you, and don't forget to tell the fitter that you're new to the road game (not to put you down or anything, but you seem like a newcomer). And get some nice Shimano pedals (preferably road pedals but mtb ones if you must) and appropriate (& comfortable!) bicycling specific shoes . Then just ride the hell out of it. Your body and your ego will eventually tell you what to get next. Enjoy!


----------



## Buckwheat987 (Jul 13, 2012)

I agree with not needing wheels...RS61 is a pretty good all around set


----------



## haz (Mar 14, 2015)

Mapei said:


> Have a good fitter fit you, and don't forget to tell the fitter that you're new to the road game (not to put you down or anything, but you seem like a newcomer). And get some nice Shimano pedals (preferably road pedals but mtb ones if you must) and appropriate (& comfortable!) bicycling specific shoes . Then just ride the hell out of it. Your body and your ego will eventually tell you what to get next. Enjoy!


No worries. This is my third bike and I'm new to Bianchi, hence my qs for upgrades. Jamis and Specialized before this one. I do have Ultegra pedals and Sidis already.


----------



## joepants (Apr 8, 2012)

nice bike! I just bought the same frameset a few weeks ago too. Still building it up with full Ultegra 6800. I got the 2013 model with bb30 so I needed a BB30 adapter from Wheels Manufacturing in order to fit my Ultegra crankset. Newer year models are PF30 bottom brackets so just be mindful if you are considering changing your crank. 

What size is your frame? I'm 5'8 with a 30" inseam and i got a 53cm frame. Just eyeballing it and without a proper fit, I think it might be a tad too big for me. Or at least I won't get the same amount of bar-to-saddle drop as yours.


----------



## haz (Mar 14, 2015)

joepants said:


> nice bike! I just bought the same frameset a few weeks ago too. Still building it up with full Ultegra 6800. I got the 2013 model with bb30 so I needed a BB30 adapter from Wheels Manufacturing in order to fit my Ultegra crankset. Newer year models are PF30 bottom brackets so just be mindful if you are considering changing your crank.
> 
> What size is your frame? I'm 5'8 with a 30" inseam and i got a 53cm frame. Just eyeballing it and without a proper fit, I think it might be a tad too big for me. Or at least I won't get the same amount of bar-to-saddle drop as yours.


Thanks for the crank tip!

Mine is a 56 frame and I am 6'2 (189 cm) and my inner leg is 89 cm (dunno in feet/ inches) and I also bought it unseen so I took a chance on the frame size.. it will most def be an agressive seating pos. for me and that's OK.

PS: that seat is only put on from the box! I haven't even sat on the bike yet (busy with work) - but I know I will have to drop it at least 7 cm.

Btw: which bottle cage will fit my bike the best? I'm considering some Bianchi ones:

BIANCHI Bottle Cages Full Carbon Bottle Cage MTB/Road Bike Bottle Cage, $18.85 | DHgate.com


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

FTR Bianchi don't make 56 frames. Yours is either a 55 or a 57. 
Just for comparison I'm 6', exactly 183 cm, and I ride a 59 with an 11 cm stem and a FSA Compact handlebar:


----------



## haz (Mar 14, 2015)

Yeah I did some Googling and found out the same, so where is the frame size stamp located on the frame?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

It's part of the serial number stamped on the inside of the rear left dropout.


----------



## haz (Mar 14, 2015)

kbwh said:


> It's part of the serial number stamped on the inside of the rear left dropout.


Thx, will check it out. Most likely it will show 55 because it's quite small.


----------

